# Let's talk about people with amazing looks!



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Ftr, I don't have a problem with heteronormativity, I just thought OP's "Women should be sexier than men... I am looking for a 10/10 but have been single for a while," attitude absolutely hilarious.


I got dat.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I keep reading the name of this thread as 'Let's talk about people with amazing books!'. Which... would be a vastly more interesting topic of discussion.


----------



## Type B (Nov 9, 2011)

Avian said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I found this to be degrading on some levels and thoughtfully distasteful on others.


Really? I thought it was flat out stupid.

OP, your post is worthless without pics. Show us your mug so we can see how _"good looking"_ you are.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

No I can save face because my standards are completely logical once you let me explain. I don't want a woman that's only intelligent. I don't want a woman that's only hot. I want her to be both. Now, between intelligence, and physical appearance, what is readily available for me to observe instantly? Her physical appearance of course!

So, because I require both qualities, WITH NO EXCEPTIONS, then I can easily dismiss any girl that's not hot. I may be dismissing a ton of intelligent women in the process, but it's of no importance to me because I want my woman to be HOT TOO! It wouldn't make sense to consider ugly women beyond their looks if my standard is for her to be hot on top of intelligent. So, since that's out of the way, now you know why I can only look for hot women for a girlfriend. Of course, the next step, is to find one that's intelligent after seeing that she's hot. 

Now...if this was a dating show and there was a curtain between myself and the women then things would be different. I would have to interview them first and I would get a general idea of how intelligent they are. Then I could pick out the smartest ones and then after they're revealed, perhaps pick the hottest one there. But of course, at that point, things would have happened so unnaturally that I may have more feelings for the most intellectual woman. But I'm sorry to say, that's not how the real world works. We see appearance first. And since I won't accept a girl that's not hot, I can rule them all out. This doesn't mean I don't value intelligence more than looks, because I do. If I didn't value intelligence then I would hardly ever be single. But I've been single pretty much all but a whopping 4 weeks out of my life.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I got dat.



Yep. 

Quite frankly, I thought the vast majority of people let go of the _extremely_ far-fetched attitude expressed in the OP once they go to the 8th grade.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

I meant to put "(also advice topic)" there but forgot and u can't even edit the topic titles wtf.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you considered the reason youre permanently single is because you appear to have abnormally high standards?


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

OP, take your coffee to a lab nearest you right now to see if there is traces of truth serum in it!


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, yeah, but that's fine because my standards for sex is ironically lower than average so I still get that but...I'm also not such a social person. I'm a rational person (contrary to what u people think), and I'm passionate about that line of thought. Other people, which is most of them, seem silly, useless or stupid, unfortunately. And because I know how people are, I feel that socializing with them will just result in disappointment. I want a return on my investment and the probability there seems low. I also fear rejection like a lot of guys. And that possible rejection is, of course, calculated into the return too.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, what is "attractive" to you, even? I think most everyone in this thread can agree that the notion of "attractiveness" is relatively subjective. Post pictures and details of the traits, if you must.

And then explain _why _you find this attractive. This may sound ridiculous but bear with me.
Think back. What shaped these standards? What _about _it is attractive to you? What does it represent? 




And finally, since you consider yourself attractive, explain _how_ you are physically attractive as you claim.
Hell, post a picture, even.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh I see. You'll fuck anything but want a relationship with the perfect person. That makes more sense now.

edit: Although the misanthropy is lolzy. So now its "Most people are stupid _and_ I want a really intelligent and extremely attractive girlfriend," lol


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Navi said:


> And finally, since you consider yourself attractive, explain _how_ you are physically attractive as you claim.
> Hell, post a picture, even.


What a great idea! That'll help me decided if I had wasted 10 minutes of my time on what seems like a post better suited for craigslist.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

URwhatUthinK said:


> No I can save face because my standards are completely logical once you let me explain. I don't want a woman that's only intelligent. I don't want a woman that's only hot. I want her to be both. Now, between intelligence, and physical appearance, what is readily available for me to observe instantly? Her physical appearance of course!


Would you want a relationship with an intelligent woman who you did not find physically attractive just as much as you would want a relationship with a less intelligent woman who you did find physically attractive?



> So, because I require both qualities, WITH NO EXCEPTIONS, then I can easily dismiss any girl that's not hot. I may be dismissing a ton of intelligent women in the process, but it's of no importance to me because I want my woman to be HOT TOO!


You require both qualities with no exceptions, yet you'll make an exception if a woman is what you consider to be physically attractive but not intelligent?



> It wouldn't make sense to consider ugly women beyond their looks if my standard is for her to be hot on top of intelligent. So, since that's out of the way, now you know why I can only look for hot women for a girlfriend. Of course, the next step, is to find one that's intelligent after seeing that she's hot.


So, intelligence is just an afterthought anyway, regardless of how much you claim that you require both qualities with no exceptions?



> Now...if this was a dating show and there was a certain between myself and the women then things would be different. I would have to interview them first and I would get a general idea of how intelligent they are. Then I could pick out the smartest ones and then after they're revealed, perhaps pick the hottest one there.


And if the "hottest" is the least intelligent?



> But of course, at that point, things would have happened so unnaturally that I may have more feelings for the most intellectual woman.


It speaks volumes that you would see being attracted to something other than looks first as unnatural. Would you repress those feelings if she wasn't the "hottest" woman?



> But I'm sorry to say, that's not how the real world works. We see appearance first.


Not everyone - some people require emotional connections before seeing someone else as a potential partner.



> And since I won't accept a girl that's not hot, I can rule them all out. This doesn't mean I don't value intelligence more than looks, because I do.


So then why go for looks first?



> If I didn't value intelligence then I would hardly ever be single. But I've been single pretty much all but a whopping 4 weeks out of my life.


That's called confirmation bias.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

FacePalm said:


> What a great idea! That'll help me decided if I had wasted 10 minutes of my time on what seems like a post better suited for craigslist.



^ This guy.

Also, your username and avatar is suitable to this thread/OP.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I'm not someone that's desperate for a relationship. I can wait. That companionship is secondary to sex. So really sex is the priority...and yes I know my standards are high. But since I'm a lone wolf it doesn't bother me.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Paying for the sex may be your solution. Deliberate, self-entitled disparity ain't free.

Seriously though, anyone intelligent will know better than to settle with someone who'd objectify her, as if her purpose was to sit there and be an oil painting for the men her whole life.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Guess I'll post a pic later. For explaining 'attractiveness' do you want me just to explain which looks I find attractive?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Navi said:


> Yep.
> 
> Quite frankly, I thought the vast majority of people let go of the _extremely_ far-fetched attitude expressed in the OP once they go to the 8th grade.


I have known a lot of guys who have a strange detached maladjustment that creates unrealistic views, and expectations of women -- a lot of it is thanks to the internet. Oftentimes these guys are shy, and feel awkward. They don't end up forming normal relationships with women in order to see women as -just people- but rather experience only false representations of them through media. Guys who are socialized around women don't usually have these weird ideas unless they go the bitter route and build up some defensive psychosis, deluding themselves into thinking women are the evil sex. Those who have this very naive view however, where women are 'supposed' to be like you see in media, are just very inexperienced in the world.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I have known a lot of guys who have a strange detached maladjustment that creates unrealistic views, and expectations of women -- a lot of it is thanks to the internet. Oftentimes these guys are shy, and feel awkward. They don't end up forming normal relationships with women in order to see women as -just people- but rather experience only false representations of them through media. Guys who are socialized around women don't usually have these weird ideas unless they go the bitter route and build up some defensive psychosis, deluding themselves into thinking women are the evil sex. Those who have this very naive view however, where women are 'supposed' to be like you see in media, are just very inexperienced in the world.


You've got it dead on. 

Though, I've never seen someone so much like this/open about it to _this _extent.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn it OP, the suspense is killing me. I demand satisfaction! Post a pic of your sexy mug already! (and/or one that's shows off your six pack and guns if you got them!) Bring it!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I have known a lot of guys who have a strange detached maladjustment that creates unrealistic views, and expectations of women -- a lot of it is thanks to the internet. Oftentimes these guys are shy, and feel awkward. They don't end up forming normal relationships with women in order to see women as -just people- but rather experience only false representations of them through media. Guys who are socialized around women don't usually have these weird ideas unless they go the bitter route and build up some defensive psychosis, deluding themselves into thinking women are the evil sex. Those who have this very naive view however, where women are 'supposed' to be like you see in media, are just very inexperienced in the world.


 It's all because of porn.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Guess I'll post a pic later. For explaining 'attractiveness' do you want me just to explain which looks I find attractive?


I suppose. And post pictures explaining, if you must. 




URwhatUthinK said:


> Well I'm not someone that's desperate for a relationship. I can wait. That companionship is secondary to sex. So really sex is the priority...and yes I know my standards are high. But since I'm a lone wolf it doesn't bother me.


 @Inverse Knight is the loneliest of the lone wolves.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> It's all because of porn.


Lol.. thats but one element in creating this personality.


----------



## Ardent Lunacy (Dec 9, 2011)

This thread confuses me. What did I get pulled into?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

A person should be attracted to their partner certainly and apart of that attraction is her personality and her physical appeal. But to think that a woman streams through life on her looks is a stereotype that as all stereotypes is one part of all the endless possibilities that could be true. Many women actually complain because physical beauty has it set backs too, like a guy like yourself believing that life is easier simply because she has good looks. This could be true if there are really sad men who throw themselves on the ground for her and if she's a nice girl she would avoid taking advantage of these sad men.
When you're beautiful, you're beautiful before anything else. You can take a look at this in the media where you can see successful women who are intelligent and great in their field but we'll probably only talk about her looks in a magazine or what she's wearing. People forget the other side of you because they're stuck on your looks.

A person certainly should go for someone they're attracted to but unrealistic standards leave you with nothing. We often see peoples looks which can peak our interest but you got to think from a different point of view and not in a cynical self deprecating way but a realistic view of what do you offer. Don't be shooting yourself down hard like she could never be with me but simply look at yourself and your life and think what would she see.

Because in my mind she at most could've thought you're cute but she's a customer and I bet her thoughts weren't look at that guy it was I hope he does the job right. And only a insecure woman probably thinks about having a boyfriend that isn't quite in her league of physical attractiveness because in her skewed logic she thinks because of his looks he's more likely to stray when really it's the guys personality and how strong of a will to be loyal he is.
Also with physical appeal there is the media sold idea that preys on ones insecurities and lack of experience to prompt consumerism. You may work out or what ever good for you but as with women men come in different sizes and different women for what ever reason/influence have a type that peaks their interest.
You'll hear women who like big muscle bound guys, some who like lean guys, some who like guys who are healthy but not toned, some who like chubby guys some who like skinny guys and these are just general physical forms.

So though im not person to be giving advice i'd say your best chance for getting someone to see the appeal of you is to work on yourself constantly, theres no break on being you. Also the world isn't all physical so you'll have to develop skills of the mind and develop health in emotional, mental, spiritual aspects. Because people who dont like one anothers personality and only how one another look isn't a relationship but more just people who want to fuck each other and nothing more. There's nothing more there than that.

Wanting sex and not a relationship is fine but don't try and present yourself as something you're not, women just as men often can tell when you're absolutely bullshitting because many guys will try to in an attempt to make themselves seem more appealing. Just be boldly honest, not to hurt but just to let out what you think and if people dont like what you think well you can hold onto it or you can introspect and try to grow. Good luck with your life objectives.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> It's all because of porn.


Ahahaha, yep. 

You've got no idea how many jilted "awkward" guys who fap to porn everyday that I have met. And I literally mean, everyday. 
They've got some pretty weird attitudes, to say the least.

I like spewing sociological literature at them, though. And lecturing them. 
It tears down those beliefs they hold into pieces. 


Also, note that I know this because I befriend them as I am not judgmental. But I like to call it like I see it and be a mentor, as a tritype 5-1-2.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Inverse Knight said:


> This thread confuses me. What did I get pulled into?


Something awful. :laughing:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Navi said:


> Something awful. :laughing:


We can make it fun though, he brought a lightsaber to the party -- hold my beer..


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I think this guy is having delusions of grandeur. Someone get him help, ASAP.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

this is prolly my best pic ever


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

OK. Yep. Delusions of grandeur.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> this is prolly my best pic ever


oh wow in this case go get'em tiger :laughing:.

Edit: I was right about you being an optimist.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> We can make it fun though, he brought a lightsaber to the party -- hold my beer..


Haha, yes. *holds* 

Also, @Inverse Knight, I pulled you into this because when OP called himself a lone wolf, I remembered I saw you say earlier today in the whole Tales fiasco that you a lone wolf. And you are without a doubt, the loneliest of the lone wolves. 
True blue lone wolf. Whoever claims to be one will be ultimately torn to pieces by your light saber. 



That, and this thread needed more INFP.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I think you guys might be _a little _too harsh on the OP, sure it's a rambling mess of a wall of text, but I don't think it's quite as unreasonable as you make it out to be. When I say it's not unreasonable, I mean it's at least consistent, and I don't really think there's anything in his posts (other than the "unnatural" comment) that says he values intelligence less than looks in a mate.

EDIT: obviously his expectations are way too high.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

He is consistent and fair, I agree. And I'm not going to pass any judgment on his looks. I just think it's absurd and fantastical to have such extreme desires.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sollertis said:


> I think you guys might be _a little _too harsh on the OP, sure it's a rambling mess of a wall of text, but I don't think it's quite as unreasonable as you make it out to be. When I say it's not unreasonable, I mean it's at least consistent, and I don't really think there's anything in his posts (other than the "unnatural" comment) that says he values intelligence less than looks in a mate.


In some of his later posts he implies that physical beauty is more important to him than intelligence.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

OP may just not be the lady's cup of tea. Attraction is rather subjective.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

In any case OP, feel free to post your story on Craigslist. It might make it to the 'best of" section. Cheers.

Edit: most importantly include your photo if you do


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> I think you guys might be _a little _too harsh on the OP, sure it's a rambling mess of a wall of text, but I don't think it's quite as unreasonable as you make it out to be. When I say it's not unreasonable, I mean it's at least consistent, and I don't really think there's anything in his posts (other than the "unnatural" comment) that says he values intelligence less than looks in a mate.
> 
> EDIT: obviously his expectations are way too high.


He is very honest and consistent, I will give him that. 

But like @Diphenhydramine said, it is absurd and rather delusional to have these sorts of desires.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

@_skycloud86_ - Maybe I didn't read as closely as I should have, but it seemed like some of the posts you picked apart weren't as inconsistent as you made them out to be. For instance, he put in one post (paraphrasing) that his two criteria were exceptional looks, and intelligence. Obviously if a woman doesn't pass the "looks test" and doesn't meet one of the criteria, then there's no point in investigating the matter further (from his point of view).
@Navi - Yeah, like I said before his standards are obviously way too high.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tbf, OP reminds me of me, +drugs +damaged sense of reality


----------



## Ardent Lunacy (Dec 9, 2011)

Navi said:


> Also, @_Inverse Knight_, I pulled you into this because when OP called himself a lone wolf, I remembered I saw you say earlier today in the whole Tales fiasco that you a lone wolf. And you are without a doubt, the loneliest of the lone wolves.
> True blue lone wolf. Whoever claims to be one will be ultimately torn to pieces by your light saber.
> That, and this thread needed more INFP.


Well, it's hard to disagree with that kind of logic. 

I don't go cutting up random people with my lightsaber. Just stay away from my Dr. Pepper. 

I tried reading the OP, but it makes about as much sense as an Ewok driving a pink Porsche. Can I get the cliff-notes?


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> In some of his later posts he implies that physical beauty is more important to him than intelligence.


proof?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

URwhatUthinK said:


> proof?


You can't tell from your own posts?


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> I've noticed that out of all the dimes, or 10s, or perfect looking girls, etc...whatever you wanna call them, that the top percentile of these girls seem to never have a negative look on their face. It's as though their self esteem is so high that they are never displeased. Life is just so great. Nothing to be sad about. Their life is made because of flawless genetics. Now, I'm talking about the hottest of the hottest girls. Let's say the top 50 hottest girls you've ever seen irl, ever, in your life.
> 
> And it poses a problem because it just makes me think, "Wow...how could I possibly impress someone like this enough for them to ever want to go on a date with me? And why _WOULDN'T_ I think I would get rejected by someone who has the sky as their limit?"
> 
> ...


Why don't you wait until robot girlfriends get invented. Then she will hot and intelligent and you won't have to worry about things like a _personality_, _interests, __or her own standards and attractions_ getting in the way of your relationship. I'm just assuming that these are unimportant to since you've neither described nor mentioned them when talking about your _ideal woman_ in any of your posts. 
On another note, this is relevant:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think OP ever actually insinuated that. He stated multiple times its about looks and intelligence.

What's so important about intelligence specifically, I don't know, but he seems to want it a lot.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Inverse Knight said:


> Well, it's hard to disagree with that kind of logic.
> 
> I don't go cutting up random people with my lightsaber. Just stay away from my Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I tried reading the OP, but it makes about as much sense as an *Ewok driving a pink Porsche*. Can I get the cliff-notes?


Your analogy is perfect.



And probably. Don't ask me, I'm in the same position as you. 

@skycloud86 looks like he gets it, though. You should ask him for a play-by-play. 



Because really, this thread is as god-awful and nonsensical as this: 






Not even that, maybe.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> You can't tell from your own posts?


Well actually what he said is that he'd have sex with a woman who wasn't intelligent, having sex with someone does not mean you are in a committed relationship with them.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Verthani;2857572[B said:


> ]Why don't you wait until robot girlfriends get invented. Then she will hot and intelligent and you won't have to worry about things like a _personality_, _interests, __or her own standards and attractions_ getting in the way of your relationship. I'm just assuming that these are unimportant to since you've neither described nor mentioned them when talking about your _ideal woman_ in any of your posts. [/B]
> On another note, this is relevant:


Not only are you correct, but your comments reminded me of this:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> What's so important about intelligence specifically, I don't know, but he seems to want it a lot.


Same could be said for looks.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sollertis said:


> Well actually what he said is that he'd have sex with a woman who wasn't intelligent, having sex with someone does not mean you are in a committed relationship with them.


Fair enough.

..


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Huh ? Another hot girl attractive superficial shallow kind of thread. Gess, seems to be an epidemic around here the past few days.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Huh ? Another hot girl attractive superficial shallow kind of thread. Gess, seems to be an epidemic around here the past few days.


There's only one way to explain.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Making sure he's not better looking than me? HAHAHA.

My boyfriends have all been handsome and emotionally unstable.

I should probably speak with a professional about that.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Tbf, OP reminds me of me, +drugs +damaged sense of reality


No shit, right? Like Marilyn Monroe didn't commit suicide. Genetically attractive women are never sad, never depressed, never feel bad...and furthermore, all women want to make absolutely certain the man they're dating doesn't look better than them.

What does that even mean? How low would your self-esteem have to be to say, "No, I'm sorry, I can't go out with you, you're too hot, people might think you're better looking than me."


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> Not only are you correct, but your comments reminded me of this:


Yeah The Stepford Wives and The episode of Futurama where Fry downloaded Lucy Liu to be his girlfriend are what I was thinking of. Also the actual men who are trying to create working sex doll robots. This is real.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I think looks are important and so is intelligent, but it's extremely critical any potential long-term mate of mine shares a compulsive preference for mustard as the King of Condiments.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

diphenhydramine said:


> i think looks are important and so is intelligent, but it's extremely critical any potential long-term mate of mine shares a compulsive preference for mustard as the king of condiments.


bwah hahahaha.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Verthani said:


> Yeah The Stepford Wives and The episode of Futurama where Fry downloaded Lucy Liu to be his girlfriend are what I was thinking of. Also the actual men who are trying to create working sex doll robots. This is real.


I know. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested in sharing a life of mustard, dijon or english, russian or american, with a slightly crazy, currently unemployed englishman, I can give you my contact number. But please don't enquire if the mustard doesn't mean anything to you.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

NOTE: I am devilishly handsome lone wolf and will only accept a woman more attractive than I am, so if you're not, please don't apply.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> Stimulants are usually pretty bad to use when trying to piece together thoughts in a cogent explanation.


Here's what I got:

- He considers himself good looking.

- He mysteriously believes that all women equate handsome features with infidelity and other bad relationship behavior.

- He thinks all good looking women are splendidly walking on sunshine, just because they're good looking, even though he apparently has ...err...problems, himself...despite considering himself good looking.

- He's hoping that she's SO good looking that she'll give him a chance, despite his handsomeness, thinking she's beautiful enough to keep a man who was pre-disposed to infidelity or other bad behaviors from acting thusly (because average-looking men have never abandoned supermodels during pregnancy (Heidi Klum) or beaten them (Billy Joel/Christie Brinkley).

Overall it's an insult to women, among other bizarre things.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> NOTE: I am devilishly handsome lone wolf and will only accept a woman more attractive than I am, so if you're not, please don't apply.



Isn't it just so horrible being so attractive and intelligent? 
You poor boy, most others are "useless" and/or "stupid".
I'm sorry you have to struggle with that, you superior human being. 





Lolz.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> NOTE: I am devilishly handsome lone wolf and will only accept a woman more attractive than I am, so if you're not, please don't apply.


I'm sure within hours you'll have a statuesque diva email you her modeling portfolio, asking if you have any Grey Poupon. And you can say "but of course." And it will be epic.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I'm sure within hours you'll have a statuesque diva email you her modeling portfolio, asking if you have any Grey Poupon. And you can say "but of course." And it will be epic.


 If she doesn't have that Astrophysics PhD from MIT then I'm afraid it would have to be no, but I would send her a terse email telling her she's not good enough for a relationship, but that we could fuck, if I could find the time.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Navi said:


> Isn't it just so horrible being so attractive and intelligent?
> You poor boy, most others are "useless" and/or "stupid".
> I'm sorry you have to struggle with that, you superior human being.
> 
> ...


 Sadly this view is all too common amongst people of above-average intelligence.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> this is prolly my best pic ever


Sorry, you're not good looking enough for me.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I think looks are important and so is intelligent, but it's extremely critical any potential long-term mate of mine shares a compulsive preference for mustard as the King of Condiments.


honey mustard*


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Sadly this view is all too common amongst people of above-average intelligence.



And handsome lone wolves. :laughing:


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

If she is better looking than you are you have no chance.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Sorry, you're not good looking enough for me.


Oh come ON you didn't even thank me for lessening your anxieties that you're so good looking that women avoid you out of fear you'd be a terrible boyfriend.

I can see where my kindness is not appreciated.


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

Nobody is more handsome or intelligent than I am. Therefore I don't even care about about women or men. I will simply fuck myself!


/sarcasm


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Only 4 hours since the thread is created. The OP managed to elicit 10 pages of response and 205 thanks (yet 0 for him). It's almost like we are ganging up on him just b/c he asked for it. :kitteh: That poor thing.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

FacePalm said:


> Only 4 hours since the thread is created. The OP managed to elicit 10 pages of response and 205 thanks (yet 0 for him). It's almost like we are ganging up on him just b/c he asked for it. :kitteh: That poor thing.



Well in all fairness I did try to help as much as he _could be _helped.


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

I have no idea what advice to give him except go talk to the lady, but wear a cup and protective goggles when you do because you have a serious case of foot-in-mouth disease and its better than rolling around on the floor for 5 minutes because you got a knee to the groin/maced. 

Unless something Kismety happens and she's your ONE TRUE LOVE and is both an underwear model and a nuclear physicist. If her name turns out to be something like Pussy Galore and you have to rescue her from the volcano island lair of an Evil Doctor please keep us updated because that would just make my day.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> Well in all fairness I did try to help as much as he _could be _helped.


Yes you did I saw that :wink:


----------



## Type B (Nov 9, 2011)

URwhatUthinK said:


> this is prolly my best pic ever


Nope. Sorry dude. You don't cut it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

To be honest, what sets me apart from the OP is that I look at my level, OP looks unrealistically above and is closed minded to the option of anything below (for relationship material) That's all there is really. And I suspect that's true of a lot of men, too.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> To be honest, what sets me apart from the OP is that I look at my level, OP looks unrealistically above and is closed minded to the option of anything below (for relationship material) That's all there is really. And I suspect that's true of a lot of men, too.


I'd like to think I have reasonable expectations, I'm no looker and I know it.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Sollertis said:


> I'd like to think I have reasonable expectations, I'm no looker and I know it.


 'Reasonable expectations' is just about right, yeah. But I don't want a girlfriend or anything like that and I have a chronic problem with believing that women would want me, so -- it's not a good mindset for relationships. I'm perfectly fine with sexual partners. Not that I have any of those anymore. How boring my life is right now. :|


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't normally like @skycloud86's posts, but she hit every nail right on the head.

Fail OP. Fail.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

If weightlost is suppose to give me these type of shallow, superficial and idiotic men. Then, I'll rather stay fat! Fuck this... lol Seriously.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

It's not called shallow, it's called reality. I don't wanna have sex with ugly girls...there's this thing called attraction, and you can't control what it does.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

URwhatUthinK said:


> It's not called shallow, it's called reality. I don't wanna have sex with ugly girls...there's this thing called attraction, and you can't control what it does.


So you won't be insulted if women you find attractive don't want to have sex with you then?


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't get why you think I would? I'd be disappointed I guess...


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Wow, could you fit more misogyny and objectification into that paragraph. To think you couldn't even have the decency to call women women and not girls. Unless you're a paedophile, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, he is obviously really shallow, but so is everyone in this world to a degree. Pretending you're not is even worse than being openly shallow.

@ OP: Bro...I hat jumping on bandwagons, but it seems like you don't even see her as a person. One thing that hits me hard when I think girls are gorgeous, is I wonder about many things about them. The idea of intimacy and knowing someone inside and out is a turn on for me. I want to know her favorite color, where she grew up, her favorite food, her least favorite food, her favorite drink, what she thinks of science, what she thinks of the world.

When I find a girl truly beautiful, I want to know everything about her. It seems like you don't even care about that.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tristan427 said:


> I have to admit, he is obviously really shallow, but so is everyone in this world. Pretending you're not makes it hard to take you seriously.


Where am I pretending?


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Where am I pretending?


The whole high horse thing and the lecture is enough to show you think you're above him. I edited my post, take a look.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Why on Earth would would you think I wouldn't value more than the girl's looks after I get to know her? All I know about her is what she looks like. No time or place to talk to her really. Just because she has good looks and I see that doesn't mean I believe that's all she's good for. I merely pointed out that this was ONE thing she was good for because it's the only fact I have access to at this point in time.
> 
> And why would you think all I value in myself are my looks? Just because I value my looks must mean that that's ALL I possibly value? What gave you that idea? This topic is about looks. So we're talking about looks, k?



I mean , we are what we think ... right? 
and it sounds like your line of thinking already know how to get a good looking woman interested in you, and how to get her open to the idea of letting you get to know her. 

Best Wishes


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Tristan427 said:


> I have to admit, he is obviously really shallow, but so is everyone in this world to a degree. Pretending you're not is even worse than being openly shallow.
> 
> @ OP: Bro...I hat jumping on bandwagons, but it seems like you don't even see her as a person. One thing that hits me hard when I think girls are gorgeous, is I wonder about many things about them. The idea of intimacy and knowing someone inside and out is a turn on for me. I want to know her favorite color, where she grew up, her favorite food, her least favorite food, her favorite drink, what she thinks of science, what she thinks of the world.
> 
> When I find a girl truly beautiful, I want to know everything about her. It seems like you don't even care about that.


This topic is about looks, not about what the girls thinks about science and everything else you said. Can I talk about looks, in a topic about looks, without looking shallow? I think you people are just being fake wtf. Go and start a conversation with ugly people if you seem to think there is a greater chance that you'll find interest in them than in hot people. Since when did ugly people become so awesome?


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

URwhatUthinK said:


> This topic is about looks, not about what the girls thinks about science and everything else you said. Can I talk about looks, in a topic about looks, without looking shallow? I think you people are just being fake wtf. Go and start a conversation with ugly people if you seem to think there is a greater chance that you'll find interest in them than in hot people. Since when did ugly people become so awesome?


The line isn't hot or ugly. And I agree, most guys, myself included, prefer hot and cute girls. 

In the opening post, you weren't just talking about looks. You were talking about a bunch of other stuff, such as chances of success with her. If you want a relationship, good. If you want casual sex, make sure she knows that once you plan on having sex.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Can I talk about looks, in a topic about looks, without looking shallow?


NO ... NO YOU CAN'T ... BECAUSE YOU ARE WHAT YOU THINK @URwhatUthinK

Note: this was a clean version of what I wanted to say 
which also consisted of one sentence beginning with the NO!


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> This topic is about looks, not about what the girls thinks about science and everything else you said. Can I talk about looks, in a topic about looks, without looking shallow? I think you people are just being fake wtf. *Go and start a conversation with ugly people if you seem to think there is a greater chance that you'll find interest in them than in hot people. Since when did ugly people become so awesome?*


I don't think many in this thread have been on a high horse, quite the opposite if you read your posts concerning your opinion on what constitutes beauty. Plus others, including myself, have already mentioned that if you have your own preferences then that's fine. A preference is something that is subjective, so was your intention to have a conversation with yourself?

Most in this thread so far haven't given you positive feedback or conducted in a proper conversation based on your opening post for the simple reason that it comes across as if your preferences are the global standard, and I don't think it's "fake" or wrong for people to flat out tell you that your opinions, feelings, and perception of beauty are not applicable to many. So there's a conflict of interest here because others are telling you that your subjective argument is only relative to you, and you've reciprocated as if they are being fake simply for disagreeing with you.

It just comes off as very dualistic. Hot or ugly, and somewhere in there intelligence. That's it. I think what people are really wanting from you is your proof of jurisdiction for what qualifies as hot or ugly, what authority do you speak from? There's a gray area you know. What you find to be hot could be ugly in another persons eyes, and vice-versa.

The bolded part that I quoted is obviously the type of issue some are having with you. You basically are presupposing an idea of beauty and then making the statement that if people don't want to discuss your model of beauty then they should go talk about ugly people.

No high horse, but you can't see a problem with statements like that?

Edit: Concerning your post about physical attraction, it happens regardless but again, it's subjective. In my first post in this thread I tried to quantify my idea of beauty but that doesn't even scratch the surface of what my intuition is looking for in a girlfriend. Physical attraction does happen, under what pretexts though, is a strong signal for the prediction of the outcome of a relationship. If it's because of big tits and a tight ass then chances are that won't last.

If I'm physically attracted to a woman, it will be her personality and intelligence that personifies her physical beauty, never the other way around otherwise my relationship with the woman in question would start out on overly poor subjective views. Unfortunately we all grow old so if physical beauty comes first I don't think a relationship based on that will last long at all. Once those wrinkles set in...

What kind of old people do you find attractive? Taking their gums out in the morning with the saliva oozing everywhere, surely that's not going to be attractive with a saggy ass. Yea, won't last long at all.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally, a thread about me. roud:


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

@_URwhatUthinK_ You asked if you had a chance with her in your OP guy! Everyone here is just telling you that since the only thing your basing this on is "her supermodel level of hotness" THERE IS LITERALLY NO WAY TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION. You don't know her name, her age, or anything about her and you want us to tell you if you're frikken soulmates? You may as well be asking if you have a chance with Megan Fox or Heidi Klum. 

Also, I'm not sure what you want to talk about when you say "this is about hot people". Everyone has given you their opinion, relationships based on looks don't work and attraction is very subjective anyway so you can't define it as easily as she's hot or he's hot so I'm attracted to them by default. Your ideas about women are more than a little "Misinformed" (and that's me being nice) and your expectations are fairly overblown. 

There's a difference between having standards and wanting something that is impossible without resources to up your anti. Maybe if you were some rich guy who owned a much-million dollar company or something similar, then you could have a genius super model orgy. MAYBE. Even then I'd have my doubts. If you just wanted a relationship with a smart and attractive women you were compatible with, I'd say it would probably be pretty easy for you to find someone. But you want something overblown and impossible. You're neither super rich, super model handsome, or a super genius yourself, but you want a cadre of women around you who are, starting with this girl that you only know as a hot chick. 

Go talk to the woman and see how it goes and what she's like. At least learn her goddamn name. If she's hot enough and smart enough and likes you back, great you can go on a really pompous, shallow date. If not I guess its back on the hunt for another supermodel nuclear physicist.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah pretty much what @_Verthani_ said. Like wtf, just be a man and go talk to that hot co-worker of yours already and stop thinking how you are unworthy of her time just b/c she is hot. At least then you will find out if there is chemistry. If there is a lack of chemistry, trust me...nothing is going to happen (no dates, no BJs, quickies in the company's bathroom, whatnot) regardless whether you think she is hot or you think you are hot etc...verbal game is the only game in town...


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Since when did ugly people become so awesome?


Uh... I guess they became awesome when one of them decided to start this highly entertaining thread.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> This topic is about looks, not about what the girls thinks about science and everything else you said. Can I talk about looks, in a topic about looks, without looking shallow? I think you people are just being fake wtf. Go and start a conversation with ugly people if you seem to think there is a greater chance that you'll find interest in them than in hot people. Since when did ugly people become so awesome?


The irony here is that you consider yourself very good looking, and while I agree you're not ugly, I find you clean-cut but average looking, and in person I might find you more attractive because of your personality, but frankly this thread isn't doing much to enhance your photo.

Same things happens with "hot chicks." I've had men ask me if I've considered modeling. I've had a guy who barely knows me in another state call me his "wifey." I've had other men think I'm average looking, or even too chubby (and I have a normal BMI, I'm just curvy and naturally big breasted).

So just stop it, jesus.

I wish a girlfriend upon you whom you think is super hot, but your friends think is "meh" just to see how you react.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

saintless said:


> Uh... I guess they became awesome when one of them decided to start this highly entertaining thread.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

FacePalm said:


> If there is a lack of chemistry, trust me...nothing is going to happen (no dates, no BJs, quickies in the company's bathroom, whatnot) regardless whether you think she is hot or you think you are hot etc...verbal game is the only game in town...


Yeah, no shit, I fucking argued with some idiot about this tonight...just because someone is your physical ideal doesn't mean you'll have chemistry with them (and sometimes you find that you're strangely attracted to someone you previously didn't consider your "type").


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> It's okay to want a partner whom you find attractive, to want someone well-groomed, fit even.
> 
> The OP, on the other hand, has serious delusions, which become glaringly apparent later in the thread. He thinks he's Jared Leto, and he's more like the Boy Next Door who happens to be reasonably slim and well-groomed. He is not exceptionally good looking from a genetic standpoint, where I think he should even feel entitled to even think the way he does, like he seriously has some issues with his sense of entitlement.
> 
> He also said that looks are the foundation of a relationship. That post was really awesomely retarded.


No, actually I said looks are the foundation for starting relationships.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> No, actually I said looks are the foundation for starting relationships.


#1) I think it is fair to say this thread is fairly out of control.

#2) I think my first post to you ... was me, trying ... to communicate to you as a thinking and FEELING person. 
I have no idea what type you are (as far as personality) but maybe you should consider that. 

Looks are the foundation for physical attraction. If you want to develop relationships with good looking PEOPLE. 
Then you need to understand the foundations for relationships. In addition to the former mentioned.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow...A thread about me? Nice


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> No, actually I said looks are the foundation for starting relationships.


Um, but they aren't.

This is always a possibility, that you'll approach someone because of the way they look, sure that's highly likely (though not always the case) ...but I wouldn't go as far to call it a foundation.

A foundation is what a house is built upon. It keeps the house steady and solid. 

Looks are absolutely not what keeps relationships steady and solid. 

I never said looks aren't important at all. I of course appreciate the importance of grooming, good health, and even dating someone within your own age range or lifestyle. 

On the other hand, calling looks the foundation of a relationship is absolutely stupid and absurd. I'm just going to be blunt. People don't stay together for five, ten, twenty, thirty, fifty years because of the way they look - though like I said I agree it's important to maintain things like grooming and good health to give one a more pleasing appearance.

Thinking everything is about looks is actually a trait of narcissism. In fact many of the things you say in this thread point to narcissism; that is, a person who actually has relatively low self-esteem who boasts about themselves (and may even believe their own hype) to the point of grandeur, while only valuing externals such as physical appearance, money, and social status. 

I decided this when I read your post where you said you'll basically fuck anyone, but your girlfriend essentially should look like a model.

That doesn't even make rational sense. The people you fuck should be the best looking people of all, because you're essentially using them for sex.

Your girlfriend should be empathetic, compassionate, easy for you to talk to, loyal, and have other traits that would actually make your personalities compatible ...sure, it's fine if you want her to be pretty, so that you're excited about having sex with her...but really, if you only want a relationship with someone's looks and numerical IQ, I don't think you even know what a relationship is.

Also, as I said, while you are not unattractive, you have an over-inflated opinion of your own appearance, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

JaySH said:


> Wow...A thread about me? Nice



This thread was in desperate need of more Ne-dom humour.
For this, I salute you, good sir!


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

This is one of those I-love-PerC moments. Thanks for the laughs, y'all.


OP: Keep having those standards if you want. We're cool as long as you don't start blaming womankind because you didn't get the MENSA supermodel you're entitled to (an attitude loads of guys adopt). Fortunately, I didn't catch that whiff of bitterness from your posts. Mostly, you've just seemed unrealistic. Cheers.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks are the first cause for the beginnings of a relationship so they are the foundation because without them none of the following events in in a relationship can ever occur.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Looks are the first cause for the beginnings of a relationship so they are the foundation because without them none of the following events in in a relationship can ever occur.


Then how do you explain it when people who are not conventionally attractive are happily mated or married?

Also, what about people who are attractive, but fell in love with someone who they initially thought wasn't their physical "type"?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Looks are the first cause for the beginnings of a relationship so they are the foundation because without them none of the following events in in a relationship can ever occur.


Looks may be the reason for approaching someone, but the intent there isn't a relationship, it's sex. Even then, some time needs to pass in order for a relationship can be considered to have begun. At that point there are more than enough factors to influence your decision beyond initial appearances. 

Appearance's most important influences in relationships start and end with sex.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

android654 said:


> Looks may be the reason for approaching someone, but the intent there isn't a relationship, it's sex. Even then, some time needs to pass in order for a relationship can be considered to have begun. At that point there are more than enough factors to influence your decision beyond initial appearances.
> 
> Appearance's most important influences in relationships start and end with sex.


Unless you've got narcissistic tendencies and attach self-esteem to your partner's perceived social value for having a certain look.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I think there has to be some level of physical attraction for me. 
And I understand that is a factor, but it's so low on the totem pole with regards to relationships. 

IMO I think the problem with some people is they have 'how attractive a person is'
as a higher priority than other desirable traits attributed to a persons character and personality. 

There has got to be something wrong with you, some sub conscious psychological dysfunct if you were overly obsessed with dating only super attractive people. Sorry, I hope no one takes that comment personally. I'm speaking generally. Insecure narcissistic emotional leeches reek super bad, the smell seeping out of their pores, rendering them ugly as shit ... IMO. And if anyone identify's with that statement of behavior they might feel offended which is too bad because you'd think it might motivate them to change. 

I'm sorry -_- I be harsh. 
But reality bites. And I say it with great love in my heart <3 
I have faith in people's ability to create the persons they wish to be. <3


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Unless you've got narcissistic tendencies and attach self-esteem to your partner's perceived social value for having a certain look.


Everyone judges everyone


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Beauty fades, but a bad personality lasts forever.

Now excuse me while I go bang my head against a wall.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Everyone judges everyone


But not to the same extent or with the same strictness. 

A judgemental person takes one or two attributes of a person that may or may not be situational and then holds those attribute(s) to them and doesn't allow their opinion to almost ever be changed. 

It's hard for judgemental people to conceptualize this, but the rest of us understand this difference.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I think there has to be some level of physical attraction for me.
> And I understand that is a factor, but it's so low on the totem pole with regards to relationships.
> 
> IMO I think the problem with some people is they have 'how attractive a person is'
> ...


I could not agree more. They are looking to say something about themselves through the physical appearance of the SO they've managed to "snag".... Like a trophy wife. The problems with this are multiple....you'll sell yourself short on the possibility of being with someone who truly knows you, wants you for what's inside and connects with you n a far deeper than physical level. You will eventually learn that looks aren't everything and aren't even most important when it comes to sharing your life with someone...and not just your...he hmmm...well, you know. You'll likely have to push away those who would truly have a shot at not catching your eye...but catching your heart. 

It's sad really...someone who goes through life missing out on all the wonderful memories...times you truly had fun and let go because you could just be yourself and be loved MORE for it. But at least you'll have pics of that wicked hot guy/girl on your arm. Even more sad is the awful feeling that must take place when you realize it. 

There is always the possibility, though, that you'll find both. You'll just never know if it's everything you could have had...if, when your 60, sitting on your front porch alone...if that girl or guy that somehow just got you, but wasn't up to your standards physically...if life would be better with her/him right beside you enjoying each and every moment she/he spends with you...not because you "look good" but, because you touch that inner most part of her/his soul with every laugh...and every tear. 

When it comes to "perfect 10s", I think of a perfectly blue sky...so rich in color so vast and flawless....compared to that almost perfect sky the day before, but with this one cloud positioned almost directly in front of the sun..yet, the beauty of the sun's rays shining through and casting it's light, though a little dimmed, through that one blemish in the sky...that one cloud. Me, I'll take the cloud..with the hidden beauty beneath..the less than perfect sky with all the beauty of the sun shining through, even if slight, because...to me, that's far more beautiful.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Everyone judges everyone


To an extent. There's a difference between a person who over-values externals, and other people.

People who over-value externals will pick people for the wrong reasons, because they will overlook other very important relationship characteristics.

"You're hot" isn't something to talk about or do together, at the times you're not having sex, and in a long-term relationship clearly you do other things besides sex. "You're beautiful" only goes so far if the person is a liar, a cheater, a big huge bore, violent, and numerous other characteristics.

Sure, I like for my men to be a certain level of attractive (for example, I will not date someone old enough to be my grandfather or who is in such poor shape that they can't even walk a mile) ...but that's not WHY I stick with them. A good looking guy can start to look less so when he has a terrible personality. Like you start to notice things like his big huge pores, his crooked elbows, how he's so thin you can see his ribs, and next thing you know, you realize that he's actually not perfect (no one is) and so his looks alone aren't going to cut it. 

I wouldn't date anyone I couldn't share things with, someone who I couldn't have long conversations with, who I couldn't depend on physically or emotionally (by physically, I mean to be there for me, in a concrete sense, not support me because he's so rich lol), and whom I don't share common interests with.

Who the fuck wants a show pony. What an empty relationship. That's one of those things that end up with people never seeing each other and only paying bills together eventually.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@*JaySH *

oooh you ENFP booger! have to stir up all the ooey gooey NF'ness  
WHILE you stick your but at me you ENFP goof! AH!

See OP?! THAT RIGHT THERE. ... you ain't got NO Word Play!


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> To an extent. There's a difference between a person who over-values externals, and other people.
> 
> People who over-value externals will pick people for the wrong reasons, because they will overlook other very important relationship characteristics.
> 
> ...


Earlier someone said looks are what drive us to have sex, not to have relationships. Well, it's true that they drive us to approach new people for sex but sex is a necessary part of a relationship. We have inherent biological desires but they have side effects like relationships. Obviously relationships, like the ones we have, aren't even supposed to exist cuz humans are polygamous by nature. So that's an unnatural occurrence. Sometimes things happen that we don't expect because of our curiosity for something else. But clearly a person's appearance is what helps us wager if people are worth our time. If not, then just start conversations with everyone you see I guess LOL.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Hot gurrrls are neccessarily not pretty... Sam should know this.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I need to stop checking in on this thread let alone replying to it, but oooh~ train wrecks are so much fun to watch. 



URwhatUthinK said:


> Earlier someone said looks are what drive us to have sex, not to have relationships. Well, it's true that they drive us to approach new people for sex but sex is a necessary part of a relationship. We have inherent biological desires but they have side effects like relationships. Obviously relationships, like the ones we have, aren't even supposed to exist cuz humans are polygamous by nature. So that's an unnatural occurrence. Sometimes things happen that we don't expect because of our curiosity for something else. But clearly a person's appearance is what helps us wager if people are worth our time. If not, then just start conversations with everyone you see I guess LOL.


Uh, huh. Yeh. Okay. 

Well, the thing is sometimes that "super-sexy" chick or dude or whatever sucks in bed and not in the way they're suppose to. Attractiveness /=/ a quality fuck. Sometimes the more the attractive a person is the better they will be due to experience. However, sometimes they get cocky and don't even try because they think they're all that. Sometimes, the not-as-attractive person tries extra hard. Sometimes people are really talented at moving their tongue, and sometimes they don't know what the hell they are doing. 

I know. It's unbelievable, but your reasoning still fails. I would suggest to try again, but honestly... there is no where left for you to go.

EDIT: I just realized how ironic your username is...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Earlier someone said looks are what drive us to have sex, not to have relationships. Well, it's true that they drive us to approach new people for sex but sex is a necessary part of a relationship. We have inherent biological desires but they have side effects like relationships. Obviously relationships, like the ones we have, aren't even supposed to exist cuz humans are polygamous by nature. So that's an unnatural occurrence. Sometimes things happen that we don't expect because of our curiosity for something else. But clearly a person's appearance is what helps us wager if people are worth our time. If not, then just start conversations with everyone you see I guess LOL.


There are very sexy people who aren't exceptionally beautiful; this is true even of famous people, it's not like I'm just saying that about people I've dated. There are people who are sex symbols who are quirky looking or who don't look like the current idea of a supermodel.

Also, aside from certain features, like health, waist-to-hip ratio, relative youth, etc. what is considered to be the best possible look varies by culture.

For you to say that monogamous relationships aren't even supposed to exist is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. People who make arguments for people being like dogs aren't seeing apparently that people have advanced cerebral development, meaning that our children take a very long time to grow up, and any man who was interested in the livelihood of his own off-spring would be protective of them up until their teen years at bare minimum. Also, there is monogamy in the animal kingdom, and swans will mourn, and even commit suicide, over dead mates kind of like a person will.

Your arguments are just simplistic and underthought.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Convicted said:


> Hot gurrrls are neccessarily not pretty... Sam should know this.


I don't know if Sam is the OP, but the OP certainly should realize it since he considers himself very sexy but is only average in looks.

This thread is just like one big hurr durr durr...but it's an astoundingly common hurr durr durr, which is why it needs to be addressed, for the edification of many, not just the OPs faulty logic.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know who is sillier: the OP or the people in this thread who took him seriously... -__-'

This thread is _by far_ the absurdest collection of posts I have ever read on PerC.


----------



## gurlcorporate (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll make this plain and simple. I'm not declaring myself as one of all the dimes, or 10s, or perfect looking girls ... but I've been around a lot of girls though growing-up in an all girls high school to understand enough. But for girls, if she isn't attracted to your personality, then that's the biggest problem. And guys shouldn't take this personally. I mean, I'm pretty sure (since you're good looking as well) there is a perfectly okay looking girl pining over you the same way at the call center and you probably have no idea. It's possible right? =)


----------



## gurlcorporate (Aug 30, 2012)

btw, i just recently worked at a call center. wer ya at?  hows it like cos mine was kinda memorization heavy.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Epicurus92 said:


> I don't know who is sillier: the OP or the people in this thread who took him seriously... -__-'
> 
> This thread is _by far_ the absurdest collection of posts I have ever read on PerC.


funny. I was just gonna pop in to say "wow. this thread is still alive?" and then I was gonna say ... DIE!!!!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> funny. I was just gonna pop in to say "wow. this thread is still alive?" and then I was gonna say ... DIE!!!!


My first reaction was ... holy shit, this has gone through 19 pages?


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> My first reaction was ... holy shit, this has gone through 19 pages?


You know these things seem less impressive when you changed your setting to 40 replies per a page because my computer is showing me that this is only page 5.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

saintless said:


> You know these things seem less impressive when you changed your setting to 40 replies per a page because my computer is showing me that this is only page 5.


Still, up to post #189 (with my post). That's a lot for something this ridiculous. I almost feel bad for contributing to this atrocity.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> Still, up to post #189 (with my post). That's a lot for something this ridiculous. I almost feel bad for contributing to this atrocity.


Oh, so now the opposing of women's objectification is something ridiculous? Tsk-tsk.

But, seriously. Where would we go if kept our opinions to ourselves? How would we progress? Though more importantly, what would we laugh at if we didn't have these ridiculous things?


----------



## gold dust woman (Jul 17, 2012)

Fascinating thread. I am a model, so I can relate to this very well. i recently fell hard for an enfp/6 that could not handle it. He is not traditionally attractive, has a high school education, not rich at ALL, overweight-but I am soooo turned on by him! He was flirting with me for 18 months until I indicated that I was coming up free and he FREAKED out,showed up and undervalued me, made passive aggressive snarky remarks, was just mean. He gave me the pre-emptive strike that I have gotten so often. His reaction was totally unnecessary,but not unusual. He has deep self esteem and confidence issues. I am tring to get over him. I mentioned that i belong to MENSA and am a model, it was just too much for him...i guess. I was trying to make myself desirable to him by pointing out good things about me, he just did not want to hear it and kept insulting me. I was completely mystified until I made the counterphobic connection. He is not a 7w/6 like I thought, but the histrionic 6w/7. my gosh, i am so hot for this man but he will not relax enough for me love him. I really had no intention of hurting him. I have seen the ex-wives, ugh! and he is a Libra, I know he is into pretty redheads with ample cleavage. I find it odd that when I show a man that I am interested...he runs because he thinks I could not possibly want to be with him. This is CRAZY because I would not show interest unless i was interested. I would never flirt with one guy and be really into another...fooled you,pal!Don't you feel like a fool for thinking you could have me?? I would just never think to do that. And I do pick men who are less attractive then myself...there simply are not a lot of beautiful men to choose from and it is chemistry, not looks that gets me obsessing about a man.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

gold dust woman said:


> Fascinating thread. I am a model, so I can relate to this very well. i recently fell hard for an enfp/6 that could not handle it. He is not traditionally attractive, has a high school education, not rich at ALL, overweight-but I am soooo turned on by him! He was flirting with me for 18 months until I indicated that I was coming up free and he FREAKED out,showed up and undervalued me, made passive aggressive snarky remarks, was just mean. He gave me the pre-emptive strike that I have gotten so often. His reaction was totally unnecessary,but not unusual. He has deep self esteem and confidence issues. I am tring to get over him. I mentioned that i belong to MENSA and am a model, it was just too much for him...i guess. I was trying to make myself desirable to him by pointing out good things about me, he just did not want to hear it and kept insulting me. I was completely mystified until I made the counterphobic connection. He is not a 7w/6 like I thought, but the histrionic 6w/7. my gosh, i am so hot for this man but he will not relax enough for me love him. I really had no intention of hurting him. I have seen the ex-wives, ugh! and he is a Libra, I know he is into pretty redheads with ample cleavage. I find it odd that when I show a man that I am interested...he runs because he thinks I could not possibly want to be with him. This is CRAZY because I would not show interest unless i was interested. I would never flirt with one guy and be really into another...fooled you,pal!Don't you feel like a fool for thinking you could have me?? I would just never think to do that. And I do pick men who are less attractive then myself...there simply are not a lot of beautiful men to choose from and it is chemistry, not looks that gets me obsessing about a man.


Well that's very reasonable. Seems like you can relate to what I said so maybe the issue is that most of the people posting in this thread are too ugly or social outcasts.

o sick burn. just owned u all.

Back on topic, that's kind of unfortunate that he's not into you after you show interest. He must have deep self esteem issues like you said or he just doesn't have much experience with women. From my experience, if a woman appears interested...then SHE'S INTERESTED. Unless of course...you're dealing with a girl that's 18-22 years of age then you never know cuz they don't know what they want and I've been dismissed, but probably for the same reasons you are saying. Again, maybe they think I just couldn't possibly be interested...or not interested in a relationship anyway. And those girls would have been right! Lol...that sounds awful, but at least I can say my morality is left untarnished because I've actually never played anyone...I just go with the flow with those types of girls and if they fuck me then it happens.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

@_gold dust woman_

Tell me though, since you're hot, and I'll take your word for it, what is your philosophy on attraction and beginning relationships with people. I'm getting a little off course from the topic but I'm just curious about your opinion. Now, American culture is built around men having to own up to being the pursuers of women. Yet, this seems backwards to me since when it's all said and done, the woman is the one that makes the final choice in deciding to 'talk to'/date/go out with the guy. And if this weren't the truth then I'd have fucked hundreds of women by now cuz I really don't give a fuck and I'm wild.

So it seems to me that the male role has always been to impress the woman. This doesn't mean that women don't need to impress men either because obviously that pressure exists too. But there is an analogy that works very well here. Men are like job applicants and the women are like the companies. Men put in their application, improve themselves aka build their resume, and then go out to each 'company' and try to get the job so to speak. Women aren't the aggressors here at all, and they get to make the choice. I think this may be due to several reasons. Women are often pressured to be pure angels and innocent. Women also have more to risk, such as being raped from the man they take home with them from the bar or having to carry a child for 9 months. So it seems natural that they would fill the conservative role.

But the problem I have is that, while they have the conservative role and ultimately choose the man in the end, why don't they tend to output more signals. I'm not asking women to approach me, but at least smile or hold some eye contact so I know for sure you're into me. And I just don't see that as much as I would think. If every girl were like this, then I would have to hit on every single girl and that's unrealistic. So how do you see it? Do you think men should just pursue you no matter what? I think it seems awkward to go and hit on a girl that has yet to even acknowledge me. I'd want her to invite me in, ya know?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Well that's very reasonable. Seems like you can relate to what I said so maybe the issue is that most of the people posting in this thread are too ugly or social outcasts.
> 
> o sick burn. just owned u all.


Wow you're about as emotionally mature as my nephew was...when was like, 11 or 12.

He's 15 now. He'd probably think you're immature. Oh wait, you're an adult aren't you?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

gold dust woman said:


> I mentioned that i belong to MENSA and am a model, it was just too much for him...i guess.


He thinks you're a narcissist and hates your personality, probably.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe I'm the adult and you're the child since I can say this stuff without thinking because I know you're talking from within a social paradigm/box and idgaf and justsay what I want.


----------



## gold dust woman (Jul 17, 2012)

@fourtines----That is not the impression that he gave for 18 months, he has been looking at me like he saw a unicorn. It was obvious that he had a thing for me from the beginning, but I did not choose to really see it until I connected with him on one particular unexpected occasion and decided to leave my unhappy marriage. He even went on about how he prefers intelligent women after I friend ed him and he would have seen that I was a member of MENSA without me letting it slip to help build his interest in me. It doesn't matter anyway, my husband is trying so hard now to be good to me and is continuing with abusers counseling. (for the first time I do not feel like a dried up old verbally abused prune) and we are actually making it work. I did not expect this to happen...I was sure we were done for good when I developed feelings for this other guy.My husband is the only man who is not intimidated by me,too. It was a real eye opener to see that this other guy I was attracted to would treat me WORSE than my husband would. The whole experience was heaven sent, probably. I have done major self-examination since and found out so much that i did not know about myself. And P.S . people...please don't try to hurt my feelings, I am in a very screwed up place right now....I am thinking about no longer posting. I only responded to this thread because I believe I have a unique perspective. Being above average in looks presents one with a different set of problems altogether. I have heard this exact quote "Oh, if only I looked like you, I would be the happiest woman in the world" My thought? "No you would not, you would just have a different set of problems that no one can relate to or considers to be problems. When you bring this up...prepare for snarky remarks. No one really cares that your 'beautiful' experience actually makes your life more difficult,not infinately easier." Wish I had said it at the time.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Maybe I'm the adult and you're the child since I can say this stuff without thinking because I know you're talking from within a social paradigm/box and idgaf and justsay what I want.


Actually, son, I've long been considered above average in looks, I have no social problems that have seriously impeded my life, have actually been paid to have my pictures in magazines (and in videos, on the Internet, and on stage) and I currently have had a casual on-going relationship with a man about a decade younger than me for nearly a year.

I speak from no box. You're a fucking re-re and somebody should slap the snot out of you, you obnoxious little twerp. You aren't that good looking, and you seem about as intelligent as a sophomore in high school.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Well that's very reasonable. S*eems like you can relate to what I said so maybe the issue is that most of the people posting in this thread are too ugly or social outcasts*.
> 
> *o sick burn. just owned u all.
> *
> Back on topic, that's kind of unfortunate that he's not into you after you show interest. He must have deep self esteem issues like you said or he just doesn't have much experience with women. From my experience, if a woman appears interested...then SHE'S INTERESTED. Unless of course...you're dealing with a girl that's 18-22 years of age then you never know cuz they don't know what they want and I've been dismissed, but probably for the same reasons you are saying. Again, maybe they think I just couldn't possibly be interested...or not interested in a relationship anyway. And those girls would have been right! Lol...that sounds awful, but at least I can say my morality is left untarnished because I've actually never played anyone...I just go with the flow with those types of girls and if they fuck me then it happens.



You've got to be kidding. Who, exactly, do you think you just burned? I find most of what you've written to be utter jibberish, shallow bs and the viewpoint of an avg looking kid who has standards far above his potential if he were to be judged solely on his looks and way, way out of his league if he were to be judged by character.

Your an immature, childish kid with no depth. Your opinion is yours to have and own, but it will limit you from meeting someone truly beautiful, which, frankly, you wouldn't deserve anyway. 

You can try to "burn" me and everyone here however you like. You still have to look at your no better than avg face everyday and live with your limitations created by your shallow outlook. 

Yes, people will tend to bash others when they are insecure. They will also look for ways of compensating for their shortcomings...such as, finding a trophy girlfriend. They will still know just how pathetic they are...you will still know.

And, I disagreed with you on here, numerous times. I may be no male model, but I am quite confident in my looks and my character. I have been faced with choices of knockout gorgeous women on the outside who lacked depth and women both good looking and beautiful on the inside and have and would choose the latter every time. 

Physical attraction is necessary but only one facet of relationships...or should be, and can change with getting to know a person. You will miss out on so much ...and you deserve to. And, honestly you should work on that personality and character of yours a little because a woman getting to know you (truly know you) is surely not going to have a positive influence on her attraction towards you...and, you certainly could use that.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Actually, son, I've long been considered above average in looks, I have no social problems that have seriously impeded my life, have actually been paid to have my pictures in magazines (and in videos, on the Internet, and on stage) and I currently have had a casual on-going relationship with a man about a decade younger than me for nearly a year.
> 
> I speak from no box. You're a fucking re-re and somebody should slap the snot out of you, you obnoxious little twerp. You aren't that good looking, and you seem about as intelligent as a sophomore in high school.


Have I told you that I like you? :wink:


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

gold dust woman said:


> @_fourtines_----That is not the impression that he gave for 18 months, he has been looking at me like he saw a unicorn. It was obvious that he had a thing for me from the beginning, but I did not choose to really see it until I connected with him on one particular unexpected occasion and decided to leave my unhappy marriage. He even went on about how he prefers intelligent women after I friend ed him and he would have seen that I was a member of MENSA without me letting it slip to help build his interest in me. It doesn't matter anyway, my husband is trying so hard now to be good to me and is continuing with abusers counseling. (for the first time I do not feel like a dried up old verbally abused prune) and we are actually making it work. I did not expect this to happen...I was sure we were done for good when I developed feelings for this other guy.My husband is the only man who is not intimidated by me,too. It was a real eye opener to see that this other guy I was attracted to would treat me WORSE than my husband would. The whole experience was heaven sent, probably. I have done major self-examination since and found out so much that i did not know about myself. And P.S . people...please don't try to hurt my feelings, I am in a very screwed up place right now....I am thinking about no longer posting. I only responded to this thread because I believe I have a unique perspective. Being above average in looks presents one with a different set of problems altogether. I have heard this exact quote "Oh, if only I looked like you, I would be the happiest woman in the world" My thought? "No you would not, you would just have a different set of problems that no one can relate to or considers to be problems. When you bring this up...prepare for snarky remarks. No one really cares that your 'beautiful' experience actually makes your life more difficult,not infinately easier." Wish I had said it at the time.



Using your post as an example, this thread is a direct example of problems you face as you are often approached solely on looks by shallow, absent minded individuals with only one intention, I am sure. I did ask, in the other thread, if you had told your husband about this other man...or someone else did and I commented I had wondered. I don't know your situation and therefor can not judge accurately but, I do not agree with going after someone while in a relationship/marriage still. If you were separated than, I would have no negative opinion. 

My opinion shouldn't matter much anyway, nor should anyone else's but yours and your husbands. I wish you the best of luck and am sorry if anything I wrote hurt you.

Take both the good and bad you read here and learn from it and grow. Dont stop posting. Whenever you expose so much of yourself you make yourself vulnerable...you also make yourself stronger by accepting what is true. Filter out everything else.

Again, good luck.


----------



## gold dust woman (Jul 17, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> @_gold dust woman_
> 
> Tell me though, since you're hot, and I'll take your word for it, what is your philosophy on attraction and beginning relationships with people. I'm getting a little off course from the topic but I'm just curious about your opinion. Now, American culture is built around men having to own up to being the pursuers of women. Yet, this seems backwards to me since when it's all said and done, the woman is the one that makes the final choice in deciding to 'talk to'/date/go out with the guy. And if this weren't the truth then I'd have fucked hundreds of women by now cuz I really don't give a fuck and I'm wild.
> 
> ...


My perspective on attraction and beginning relationships with people? Looks ultimately do not help,it actually hurts the potential for real intimacy the majority of the time. I have found that most men will put up with anything, do anything, say anything to be attached to a beautiful woman. Not ALL MEN, but most. Especially men who did not think they would ever 'score' such a physically attractive woman. One cannot respect a man who kisses her ass so he can retain his arm charm. Men who have really cared for me seemed to have my looks disappear after a certain amount of time. I have said this before...good looks are exactly the same as bad looks. When you really love someone, you don't even see their psychical flaws anymore,you just see them. Like if someone has a giant,distracting nose or a weird feature. You would be distracted by it at first and even focused on it, but as time goes on and you form a real connection, you have to remind yourself that they had this weird thing about them....because you see THEM not their feature. Beauty is THE SAME! Good looks seem to fade into the background just like bad looks. A man who does not love me the way he should will invariably be fascinated with my beauty and will not be able to get past it to allow for any real connection to develop. So I guess the point is this- beauty helps you get the guy initially, but it is a JERK attractor, so is it really useful at all? Not if you want something REAL. It is chemistry that bonds people,looks fade but chemistry intensifies.


----------



## gold dust woman (Jul 17, 2012)

JaySH said:


> Using your post as an example, this thread is a direct example of problems you face as you are often approached solely on looks by shallow, absent minded individuals with only one intention, I am sure. I did ask, in the other thread, if you had told your husband about this other man...or someone else did and I commented I had wondered. I don't know your situation and therefor can not judge accurately but, I do not agree with going after someone while in a relationship/marriage still. If you were separated than, I would have no negative opinion.
> 
> @_JaySH_- No, I haven't told him yet because I want my marriage to work for the first time in a long time. I think I can tell him in the future...maybe we will even laugh about how I messed up really badly (but I don't feel really bad...this attraction came upon me for this other guy while I was in a terrible place emotionally, very psychologically complicated. I did not go looking for this and was shocked to feel these feelings.) I am still trying analyze this and learn from it. My psychotherapist says it is possibly the best thing that could ever have happened to my husband. The level of self-awareness that he has achieved since this all blew up has been extraordinary. I am falling in love with him again and do not want to hurt him. i am still trying to get over the other guy at the same time...this has been the most confusing year I have ever had. Major painful growth.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Maybe I'm the adult and you're the child* since I can say this stuff without thinking* because I know you're talking from within a social paradigm/box and idgaf and justsay what I want.


* maybe we aren't all that that different after all?*

Saying Things Without Thinking - How to Stop Saying Things Without Thinking 



URwhatUthinK said:


> Maybe I'm the adult and you're the child since I can say this stuff without thinking* because I know* *you're talking from within a social paradigm/box and idgaf and justsay what I want*.


 Then Again, :/ Maybe NOT.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

good 1

-this has been...the first post from my new MacBook RARE*.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> good 1
> 
> -this has been...the first post from my new MacBook RARE*.


Did you know that statistically men actually benefit more health-wise and financially from marriage?

I think it would be fun to deconstruct the entirety of your pseudo-intellectual assertions in this thread, not just about physical appearance which seems to give you some false sense of judgment about the appearance or social achievement of the people disagreeing with you, but about your absurd claims that there is no trade-off for men to marry unless women look a certain way, when research actually shows the OPPOSITE.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread just became maximum lulz


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Can we just explode this thread already?


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

No no don't explode it. This dude is such a herp, this is quality entertainment.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

bromide said:


> No no don't explode it. This dude is such a herp, this is quality entertainment.


I guess the entertainment value has finally worn off on me.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

To be fair I am pretty easily amused, particularly when it comes to some random moron blithely making an ass of himself over and over.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok so some topic-relevant thing happened today. I work with a guy from some country in Africa so he's not really too socially programmed or aware of how to act and stuff and today kinda said something that an American wouldn't say. I was coming back from break and when I sat down he was like, "You should go to Hollywood and be an action star. You look like an action star."

That's actually incredibly powerful cuz he's basically saying I'm a good looking guy and guys NEVER compliment other guys on looks so...I kinda felt a little overwhelmed that he said that in the midst of the other employees to the point that it could be unwanted. But it also makes me feel like I could model myself if I got in great shape.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

So your self-worth hinges on the acceptance of strangers and not on the actual worth you view yourself as having?

Also, the best action stars are ugly men that are real athletes. Stallone, Statham, Johnson, Jaa, Chan, Li, Lee, Lundgren were all athletes first then got picked to be action stars. So something to chew on there.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

I know how much I'm worth, but 'worth' is only something that has worth in a world with other people..

And Statham is hot. Stallone too in his day. And Lundgren was hot as fuck in Rocky IV. I don't know who Jaa or Johnson is. Jackie Chan and Jet Li are both regular lookin dudes and Bruce Lee is pretty good looking I think.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> I know how much I'm worth, but 'worth' is only something that has worth in a world with other people..
> 
> And Statham is hot. Stallone too in his day. And Lundgren was hot as fuck in Rocky IV. I don't know who Jaa or Johnson is. Jackie Chan and Jet Li are both regular lookin dudes and Bruce Lee is pretty good looking I think.


Totally missed the point, but that's ok.

Tony Jaa started the Ong Bak franchise. Statham's a very rough looking guy, Stallone is an ugly dude and so is lundgren. That's besides the point, what I was getting at was that these guys were all athletic prodigies that got tapped to be action stars because they accomplished something great beforehand.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, well the point of this topic, that you seemed to miss, has nothing to do with 'doing something great beforehand'. I get that you're trying to say that looks have no value, but I'm sorry, you're wrong. And thank god for that cuz I like looking at beautiful things.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Cardinal AFC rookie mistake: You let other people control your frame. That means you're still very susceptible to rejection and other shit test a hot chick would sling at you. You're absolutely not ready for a real interaction with a hot chick. My suggestion to you: start low aim high.

Understand that this event (you getting all excited about a stupid compliment blurted out by a random dude from another culture) only reveals that you still have a long long way to go from evolving into manhood.

OP you're so naive it's ridiculous. Tell me, are you really a trust fund baby?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

i already posted a pic on like page 4 or 5


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> That's not him, that guy in his avatar died a few years back.


 Oh now I feel AWFUL!!!! :sad:

Well ... I suppose this is because I live in a shell :/


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Awwww NASTY!!!
> 
> No WONDER Men in this country are crazy! It's the BOY BAND DISEASE!


It must be the truth. All the teenage girls are crazy for him. And I think it's pretty obvious that he's above average looking or else you're just being an idiot...though I think he can look kinda feminine at times.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> No, but the guy wasn't complimenting a fat lady.


But in some other cultures fat is beautiful. It is a sign of wealth and fertility. In some cultures this just means to be voluptuous and not really obese, just have a lot more T/A than is the current white American standard, and in others outright obesity is considered quite lovely, even essential. 



> The guy is less aware of the intense prejudice behavior that regularly happens here in America, sooooo, I feel like his opinion means more because he was speaking without caring.


See the above. What people consider attractive may vary by culture, and also some people fetishize other races. I swear I've met men who say stupid things like "all far East Asian women are beautiful." Did it every occur to you that your new friend might find your look appealing just because it's so different than what he's used to?





> And he also comes from a place where eurocentric values and standards of beauty don't really exist, yet he still thought I was good looking or well, "looked like an action star," which I think are generally pretty good looking people. I'm not saying what he says MUST be true. I'm saying I would put more value in it because it's an opinion that's coming from an outside source. And since that opinion's been shared and reinforced by other people I've been involved with in my life, I have more confidence in its truth.


But you don't look like an action star. You're not ugly, but you look like some preppy run-of-the-mill frat boy, I would never peg you for what passes for a male model these days. 

I have no agenda. I'm just telling you that you're trying to cling desperately, like there's some objective external standard, and trying to meet it.

Which is why I'm beginning to see this as sad.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Oh now I feel AWFUL!!!! :sad:
> 
> Well ... I suppose this is because I live in a shell :/


I had no idea who he was, he was some model I saw on one of the tumblrs I follow, googled the name and saw he died some years back in a car crash I think. His name was zyzz or something oddly spelled like that.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> But in some other cultures fat is beautiful. It is a sign of wealth and fertility. In some cultures this just means to be voluptuous and not really obese, just have a lot more T/A than is the current white American standard, and in others outright obesity is considered quite lovely, even essential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There _is _an "objective" standard formed by society as a whole. I do try to meet it because it increases my potential.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> It must be the truth. All the teenage girls are crazy for him. And I think it's pretty obvious that he's above average looking or else you're just being an idiot...though I think he can look kinda feminine at times.


ya know what a cat looks like when it horks up a hair ball. Yeah ... it's kinda like that.

@*Azubane *
I'm really sorry. :sad: I feel terrible, I don't even know who that is but I'm so sorry 


I'm making points that are pointless to half the peeps here ... I'll be done bombing this thread now. 
I guess I was having mischievous fun that's really not cool. Best of luck OP with your Beiber self ... Ciao !


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> There _is _an "objective" standard formed by society as a whole. I do try to meet it because it increases my potential.


Not so much "objective" but more like over all subjectivity.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> There _is _an "objective" standard formed by society as a whole. I do try to meet it because it increases my potential.


That objectivity is pretty broad, including symmetrical faces, relative youth, health, clear eyes and skin. Stuff like that.

But you'll find that weight standards will vary by culture. Even particular features will be upheld from one decade to the next. At one time, a Roman nose, thinner lips and so forth were the standard of white beauty. Now people tend toward bigger lips to the point of even getting collagen injections.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

android654 said:


> I had no idea who he was, he was some model I saw on one of the tumblrs I follow, googled the name and saw he died some years back in a car crash I think. His name was zyzz or something oddly spelled like that.


 zyzz was an australian bodybuilder who died of steroid abuse in bangkok around the time i was living there (just a bit before) ~ and that is zyzz in azubanes avatar, yes.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> zyzz was an australian bodybuilder who died of steroid abuse in bangkok around the time i was living there (just a bit before) ~ and that is zyzz in azubanes avatar, yes.



You lived in Bangkok? *Jealous*


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

android654 said:


> You lived in Bangkok? *Jealous*


 I lie, I lived in Thailand but not in BKK, Im not sure Id want to live in BKK ~ although I spent so much time at fucking suvarnashitty airport I may as well have -_-

I always feel so cosmopolitan when I can state "x events happened when I lived [overseas]."


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I lie, I lived in Thailand but not in BKK, Im not sure Id want to live in BKK ~ although I spent so much time at fucking suvarnashitty airport I may as well have -_-
> 
> I always feel so cosmopolitan when I can state "x events happened when I lived [overseas]."


Thailand is like Mecca to me, so anywhere there is just as cool. That fact that you move around internationally is another thing to take pride in.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

android654 said:


> Thailand is like Mecca to me, so anywhere there is just as cool. That fact that you move around internationally is another thing to take pride in.


 It's like a mecca to a lot of people, ordinarily 70 year old fat white men.

Edit: But if there's anything you ever want t know about Thailand or S.E.A. in-general, just give me a buzz on here.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> It's like a mecca to a lot of people, ordinarily 70 year old fat white men.
> 
> Edit: But if there's anything you ever want t know about Thailand or S.E.A. in-general, just give me a buzz on here.


I don't need tourism for sex, it's a sports thing for me. It was also important when I was a Buddhist, but that was some time ago.

I'm gonna keep that in mind.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Well I would say there are many sub-worths acting all at once. The older I get, *past like the age of 40 or something, I'd say my value goes down.* The more I learn, the more my value goes up. If I get a degree or learn a new language, value goes up. The more money I make, value goes up. The more resources I have, value goes up, etc. If half my face gets burned, value goes down. Value, to me, is defined by potential to ultimately make a significant change in this world for the betterment of human well being.


WTF.

I'm 42, and like hell my value has gone down. 

You know what? The OP is either a troll or is extremely ignorant. Either way, he is not worth our time and effort...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> WTF.
> 
> I'm 42, and like hell my value has gone down.
> 
> You know what? The OP is either a troll or is extremely ignorant. Either way, he is not worth our time and effort...




If your value had a shelf life then it's value wasn't very high to begin with.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> If your value had a shelf life then it's value wasn't very high to begin with.


Yeah, exactly! My life keeps getting better and better. I'm looking forward to the next ass-kicking 40 years.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Just because your life is better doesn't mean it's objectively valuable. It's just more valuable to yourself. When I was speaking about value going down at 40, I just meant in terms of age...you're closer to death and you're less physically capable, you have wrinkles, etc. That doesn't mean your overall value can't keep going up because you can learn more things, etc to increase overall value.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Just because your life is better doesn't mean it's objectively valuable. It's just more valuable to yourself. When I was speaking about value going down at 40, I just meant in terms of age...you're closer to death and you're less physically capable, you have wrinkles, etc. That doesn't mean your overall value can't keep going up because you can learn more things, etc to increase overall value.


Less physically capable of what? Sweetheart, I betcha I can deadlift more than you. 

Wrinkles? LOL. I take great care of myself. Check out my profile picture if you don't believe me. That's what 42 looks like, hon.

Closer to death? None of us knows when our time will come. Yours could be in 10 years. Mine could be in 60. 

Oh, and your post made absolutely no sense.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought this was going to be about me! Whoops XD

*backs out*


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

no u cant deadlift more than me unless u lift like this:






If you don't have wrinkles, you're closer to having wrinkles. We're unsure of when we die but if we assume we have no idea of what the future brings and just use common sense then you're more vulnerable to death than I am. It's age. Age is age. Your value decreases as time progresses, in THAT sense, because you unavoidably have less time on this planet the longer you live.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> no u cant deadlift more than me unless u lift like this:
> 
> If you don't have wrinkles, you're closer to having wrinkles. We're unsure of when we die but if we assume we have no idea of what the future brings and just use common sense then you're more vulnerable to death than I am. It's age. Age is age. Your value decreases as time progresses, in THAT sense, because you unavoidably have less time on this planet the longer you live.


No, I actually know how to deadlift correctly. Not sure what that video had to do with anything...

What do wrinkles have to do with value?

And, who determines what a person's value is, anyway? 

And...why am I wasting my time in this thread? Y'know, because apparently I am OLD, and my time on this planet is limited...


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread is making me sad. :crying:

Can't we all just agree that attractiveness is determined by the individual (the eye of the beholder) and move on. 
(Sure there are societal and biological trends that CAN predict expectations of attractiveness, but in real world application, people have wildly varying tastes and attributes that render that research pretty pointless)

Also Snakecharmer? Don't get offended, I'm sure many people on here, such as myself can clearly see how favourable genetics and environmental factors have been on you and many older women. URwhatUthink is going to defend his viewpoint to the death, so for all our sakes lets just agree to disagree here! 

(Maybe have some nice cake while we're at it!  (everyone loves cake right? RIGHT?))


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

i already explained that stuff but the cliffnotes are basically that the fact of the matter is that looking good DOES have benefits. The worse you look, the less value you have in that respect. There are many types of value that you can have that shape your overall potential though and that's just one way.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

Humans, being the flawed beings that they are generally assume that better looking people are smarter than uglier people, for example. Obviously that's a nice trait to have at a job interview, etc.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

RetroVortex said:


> This thread is making me sad. :crying:
> 
> Can't we all just agree that attractiveness is determined by the individual (the eye of the beholder) and move on.
> (Sure there are societal and biological trends that CAN predict expectations of attractiveness, but in real world application, people have wildly varying tastes and attributes that render that research pretty pointless)
> ...


Thanks 

And yes, I really like cake! Chocolate with almond buttercream, please! :wink:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Humans, being the flawed beings that they are generally assume that better looking people are smarter than uglier people, for example. Obviously that's a nice trait to have at a job interview, etc.


I can't argue with that. I bet physically I'd be at a disadvantage when being interviewed myself (being quite obese), but in practice though, each potential interviewer is going to be looking at different criteria with different weightings. 

Its why so many questions are asked at these interviews. Its to be able to at least try to get beyond that first impression, and even in the long run an attractive person will struggle to maintain success if they have negative factors to them. 

Take my older brother for instance. He's an attractive extrovert that usually never has a hard time finding work.
However, he never sticks to that work because he's arrogant, confrontational, and normally disrespectful of that work. 
He's lazy, and he sponges of people a lot. All very unattractive traits that eventually catch up with him. 

Of course the optimum is brains and beauty and many people out thereare blessed with both and generally tend to sail through life, but even flawed people physically or mentally can find equal if not better success. 
Its a matter of opportunity. Yes statistically an attractive person may have more opportunities, but in practice they normally won't get that much more than anyone else. (Life's a cruel mistress for many! XD)

EDIT:


Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks
> 
> And yes, I really like cake! Chocolate with almond buttercream, please! :wink:


Excellent choice Madam, though be careful how you ask, an imaginative little INFP like myself might look into that with a little too much meaning. :wink:


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Ugh all this intelligent snarky chatter


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Convicted said:


> Ugh all this intelligent snarky chatter


That's the best kind. :wink:




URwhatUthinK said:


> Humans, being the flawed beings that they are generally assume that better looking people are smarter than uglier people, for example. Obviously that's a nice trait to have at a job interview, etc.


Actually, studies have shown that ugly women are more likely to get a job and get subsequent promotions because people perceive them as smarter. 'Cause you know all those beautiful ones are just bimbos. 

Though the reverse is true for men, but I don't see how that would be comforting news for you in particular. Dx

I personally always thought all ugly people were perceived as smarter. You know the the nerdy, ugly ones? So... I don't even know where you come up with your bullshit. It's not based on fact or even reasonable logic based upon the standards of society. My only conclusion is that you overestimate beauty way too much and someone must have completely messed with you as a child for you to be this way.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

saintless said:


> That's the best kind. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned it in my Nonverbal Communication class. Btw I like your avatar, she's hotter than me.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

saintless said:


> That's the best kind. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny, I was just going to post the same regarding looks...glad I didn't. I have family who had a hard time believing I scored as high as I did on school given IQ tests because of my looks. No, not because I'm so damn handsome (although...well, look at me  , but because I was....cool? I guess. 

My closest family members already knew I was wicked smaht. 

People typically perceive both men and women with the traditional "dork" look as being more intelligent. I think in men it doesn't matter as much as confidence and charisma, which good looking guys tend to have the edge on...but the perception of intelligence is still there for the "nerdy" type, I believe. Women with both intelligence and great looks are intimidating to men in power therefor, it hurts them more than if they were just avg looking and highly intelligent or vice versa.

Either way, doesn't matter. Not even sure where the OP would fit into any of this. I'm a straight guy so, maybe I am missing something but looks like an avg looking pretty boy to me. Hasn't displayed much intelligence with the lack of depth in his comments and certainly Has confidence but, for me, it would come off as misplaced arrogance seeing as how I see nothing special about him. 

Oh, and, let me be clear. I was kidding abut the "damn handsome" part...I am a little handsome though:wink:.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> I learned it in my Nonverbal Communication class.


I am skeptical of your class.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

i came


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

saintless said:


> I am skeptical of your class.


I really don't see any good reason a person would assume an ugly person should be smarter than other people. At least good looking people have good genetics (that can be seen).

Nonverbal Behavior in Interpersonal Relations (7th Edition): Virginia Peck Richmond,James C. McCroskey,Mark Hickson: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> i came


I believe you


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> I learned it in my Nonverbal Communication class.


 Might I suggest you look into the Verbal Communications class next semester ?


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> i came


Good to know you have a dick.



URwhatUthinK said:


> I really don't see any good reason a person would assume an ugly person should be smarter than other people. At least good looking people have good genetics (that can be seen).


The dorky stereotype type is a smart stereotype that is an ugly stereotype. And, well. Him:










I have respect.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

-Never mind- about ten people bet me to it.

@_URwhatUthinK_ If you're soooo attractive, why don't you have your avatar/profile picture as a recent picture of you, or any albums? We just have to take your word for it apparently.

I saw your picture and laughed. You aren't unattractive, but I can think of hundreds of people more attractive than you.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

saintless said:


> Good to know you have a dick.


Im pretty sure you don't need one in order to have the other. Just sayin'.


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

saintless said:


> Good to know you have a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One smart guy is ugly. What an enormous sample size u have there. Ya got me!


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you people misinterpreted what 'hot' is and think it means I'm looking for a Victoria's Secret model or something. My standards are very realistic. I'll embrace people's flaws, but only to an extent. I mean, I don't have a need to constantly be in a relationship all the time so I don't really see a need in embracing flaws...or that many, anyway. Because as I was saying monogamy is just bullshit for the most part and no one is gonna be like that after we evolve and all embrace logic. Because then logic will tell us that we never were embracing our emotions either. We were just mind slaves.

And that other topic's a good one might wanna check out the pic in the OP. If you can't see the astounding amount of order in five bills, depicting a frame by frame process of the collapse of the twin towers, in ascending order, by folding the bills in the exact same way, showcasing a pentagon which is the satanic star or sign of the Illuminati, then perhaps take a philosophy of science class like I have so you can understand the signs of intelligent design.

I don't know wtf the Illuminati is or how it works. If you ask me it's just a bunch of people in power that want people to become secular, so they invented Satanism and used that name to attract Christians to it so they can realize that the person they hate, the devil, has a religion named after him with more logical guidelines than them lol...I think it's just a big tool to convince people how silly they are for being religious cuz the whole point of the Illuminati is supposed to be to create a new world order. Or maybe it was just a guy with access to the bills' designs that wanted to inform us of their bullshit so he modified them in that way.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

URwhatUthinK said:


> Ok so some topic-relevant thing happened today. *I work with a guy from some country in Africa so he's not really too socially programmed or aware of how to act and stuff and today kinda said something that an American wouldn't say. I was coming back from break and when I sat down he was like, "You should go to Hollywood and be an action star. You look like an action star."*
> 
> That's actually incredibly powerful cuz he's basically saying I'm a good looking guy and guys NEVER compliment other guys on looks so...I kinda felt a little overwhelmed that he said that in the midst of the other employees to the point that it could be unwanted. But it also makes me feel like I could model myself if I got in great shape.


Hmm..do they have sarcasm in Africa? Based on this...I bet they do. They must!


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

You idealize women in unrealistic ways.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

bromide said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I would like you to meet the sole purveyor of truth. This is it guys, he's the only one on the board so you better enjoy this foray into truthfulness while it lasts.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JaySH said:


> Hmm..do they have sarcasm in Africa? Based on this...I bet they do. They must!


Especially since it's a freakin' continent with many countries, some of quite largely varying cultures.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

URwhatUthinK said:


> I think you people misinterpreted what 'hot' is and think it means I'm looking for a Victoria's Secret model or something. My standards are very realistic. I'll embrace people's flaws, but only to an extent. I mean, I don't have a need to constantly be in a relationship all the time so I don't really see a need in embracing flaws...or that many, anyway. Because as I was saying monogamy is just bullshit for the most part and no one is gonna be like that after we evolve and all embrace logic. Because then logic will tell us that we never were embracing our emotions either. We were just mind slaves.
> 
> And that other topic's a good one might wanna check out the pic in the OP. If you can't see the astounding amount of order in five bills, depicting a frame by frame process of the collapse of the twin towers, in ascending order, by folding the bills in the exact same way, showcasing a pentagon which is the satanic star or sign of the Illuminati, then perhaps take a philosophy of science class like I have so you can understand the signs of intelligent design.
> 
> I don't know wtf the Illuminati is or how it works. If you ask me it's just a bunch of people in power that want people to become secular, so they invented Satanism and used that name to attract Christians to it so they can realize that the person they hate, the devil, has a religion named after him with more logical guidelines than them lol...I think it's just a big tool to convince people how silly they are for being religious cuz the whole point of the Illuminati is supposed to be to create a new world order. Or maybe it was just a guy with access to the bills' designs that wanted to inform us of their bullshit so he modified them in that way.



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

URwhatUthinK said:


> philosophy is the study of truth. dating is a lie. love is a lie for the most part. yeah you can like someone a lot, sure. but monogamy is just another man made behavior forced upon us just like religion. it's not possible to be with the same person your entire life without getting bored. people are meant to be polygamous. that's why people cheat. that's why sex feels good. it's nature's way of making us do something that's kinda gross so we can reproduce.


Is an attractive intelligent swinger your ideal?


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

funcoolname said:


> Is an attractive intelligent swinger your ideal?


yea basically


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

sigh, back to the INTJ board where the majority of people make sense...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not a psychiatrist, but I'm going to take a stab at this anyway:

I believe the OP may have Narcissistic Personality Disorder:

Narcissistic personality disorder is a mental disorder in which people have an inflated sense of their own importance and a deep need for admiration. Those with narcissistic personality disorder believe that they're superior to others and have little regard for other people's feelings. But behind this mask of ultra-confidence lies a fragile self-esteem, vulnerable to the slightest criticism.

Narcissistic personality disorder is one of several types of personality disorders. Personality disorders are conditions in which people have traits that cause them to feel and behave in socially distressing ways, limiting their ability to function in relationships and in other areas of their life, such as work or school.

Narcissistic personality disorder treatment is centered around psychotherapy. 

Narcissistic personality disorder is characterized by dramatic, emotional behavior, which is in the same category as antisocial and borderline personality disorders.

Narcissistic personality disorder symptoms may include:

Believing that you're better than others
Fantasizing about power, success and attractiveness
Exaggerating your achievements or talents
Expecting constant praise and admiration
Believing that you're special and acting accordingly
Failing to recognize other people's emotions and feelings
Expecting others to go along with your ideas and plans
Taking advantage of others
Expressing disdain for those you feel are inferior
Being jealous of others
Believing that others are jealous of you
Trouble keeping healthy relationships
Setting unrealistic goals
Being easily hurt and rejected
Having a fragile self-esteem
Appearing as tough-minded or unemotional

Although some features of narcissistic personality disorder may seem like having confidence or strong self-esteem, it's not the same. Narcissistic personality disorder crosses the border of healthy confidence and self-esteem into thinking so highly of yourself that you put yourself on a pedestal. In contrast, people who have healthy confidence and self-esteem don't value themselves more than they value others.

When you have narcissistic personality disorder, you may come across as conceited, boastful or pretentious. You often monopolize conversations. You may belittle or look down on people you perceive as inferior. You may have a sense of entitlement. And when you don't receive the special treatment to which you feel entitled, you may become very impatient or angry. You may insist on having "the best" of everything — the best car, athletic club, medical care or social circles, for instance.

But underneath all this behavior often lies a fragile self-esteem. You have trouble handling anything that may be perceived as criticism. You may have a sense of secret shame and humiliation. And in order to make yourself feel better, you may react with rage or contempt and efforts to belittle the other person to make yourself appear better.


----------

